# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Star Wars Flame Helmet

## print3dstv

Hello Everyone,

Here is our latest creation from *Star Wars* series, flame trooper Helmet miniature. Perfect collectable for Star Wars fans.
Marketplace

SW_Flame_Helmet_01.jpg

----------


## runspace

It is one cool idea to have one happy wheels unblocked

----------

